# MLB TV Markets



## garn9173 (Apr 4, 2005)

It's that time of the year.....

http://www.maurybrown.com/images/MLBTerritories.jpg


----------



## CTownPride (Sep 14, 2007)

At least you did it on Monday...

Oh, and remember, if your team's game is before 6:00 on Saturday, you better hope your local FOX station is broadcasting the game, which it probably isn't.


----------



## ronsanjim (Mar 19, 2008)

Pretty map, but not entirely accurate. The Cardinals and Astros/Rangers both claim the same portions of Arkansas but this does not reflect on the map.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

I want to be in the Detroit territory!  

I could care less about Houston, Texas, St. Louis, or Kansas City. :barf:


----------



## lcarolina (Nov 6, 2007)

ronsanjim said:


> Pretty map, but not entirely accurate. The Cardinals and Astros/Rangers both claim the same portions of Arkansas but this does not reflect on the map.


It's an old map. It doesn't have the Nats territory listed.


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

what's with the white areas? no blackouts in those areas?


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

lcarolina said:


> It's an old map. It doesn't have the Nats territory listed.


Washington Nationals Territory is the exact same as the Baltimore Orioles.


----------



## Randal Graves (Nov 6, 2007)

Msguy said:


> Washington Nationals Territory is the exact same as the Baltimore Orioles.


Yeah. I have the map with the Nationals territory on it.


----------



## J. Black (Apr 1, 2008)

Can somebody explain to me why Iowa is listed as being in Kansas City Royals territory and yet I am not able to get Royals games via E* in Des Moines?


----------



## garn9173 (Apr 4, 2005)

J. Black said:


> Can somebody explain to me why Iowa is listed as being in Kansas City Royals territory and yet I am not able to get Royals games via E* in Des Moines?


First off, :welcome_s Secondly, it's a long story...i'll send you a PM.


----------



## J. Black (Apr 1, 2008)

I was hoping that Royals games would be shown in Des Moines when there was no conflict with Cardinals games, but if today is any indication that won't be the case. I looked at my program guide and it indicated that there is no game slated for FS Midwest this afternoon and that the Royals game v. Detroit listed on the Alt channel is blacked out.

Even if I had MLB EI (a pipe dream as an E* subscriber) I wouldn't be able to see the Royals. EI is blacking out this game because I am in the Royals territory. 

The only way I can watch this game on TV in Des Moines this afternoon is by (shudder) subscribing to cable.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Yes, the contracts that Dish signs with RSNs sometimes do not include coverage for their MLB teams' full territory. (I hear that this happens sometimes with DirecTV, but not as often.) Yet the territorial blackouts apply. 

Frankly, if MLB is your reason for watching TV, DirecTV is a much better fit for you than Dish.


----------

